# does anyone play with lead?



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

just wondering if anyone here plays with lead? Im looking at maybe seeing if someone here can make a few inline sinkers like basspro sells with some neat paintjobs on them- looking for 1,2,3,or 4oz ones, anyone here think they would be able to pull it off? Pm me if your interested


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lead is one of the few things I won't mess with. We have a few here that use it for weighting and pour it into gliders though.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the equipment, lead, and mold for those 1-4oz. inlines. I'm sure I've got some already made up. But I don't paint them.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

eyesman_01 is it a do-it mold or home made one.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

George,

Check your PM's.

Tim


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Do-it. .............


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

www.bottombouncers.com sells inline keel weights with sweet paint jobs on them. I run his stuff almost exclusively. Great products buy from the little guys.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Like this....it is an unpainted prototype. Moved bottom eyelet for treble forward 1/2". Production mold is in production.


----------

